# red bay snook(10") anyone have one of these hard to find fish?



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

i have a red bay snook(10") and ive been told that they are hard to come by and i havent heard or read alot about them i was wondering if any of you on here have 1 or know much about them mine is agressive and bullys around my 2 12" albino oscars haha its pretty funny to watch they also get along well most of the time... so id like to hear from anyone who has one or knows about them i really like mine and am trying to get another!

here is a pic of mine.... and one of the tank!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I fish not seen everyday-

Is it Rare-Not really-
I know where one can order them regurly....10 Inch is a good decent size for them though...Ideally not the best tank mates for it either-But will work obviously...

Cheers on owning a great fish man...


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks AKSkirmish! yeah they have been together for 3 years and they also have a 14in pleco to live with! hes incharge always! i got a black ghost knife the other day and it didnt even last through the night i heard a splash and woke up and my snook had it almost all the way down already haha there went $20 down the drain!


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow red bay snooks are cool.. I bought a few small ones the other day but they were trying to fight with my geos so I had to sell them to a friend with a 300.
Alex


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah i wanna get another one to go with mine so i have a pair of oscars and snooks!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that an impressive looking fish. thanks for sharing

never heard of one before.


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

and they have mandable jaws so there mouths stretch out haha its the wierdest thing but looks pretty cool when it sucks fish is like a vacum!!!


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

check out this video!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i love snooky snooks haha never owned one myself though my cousin had some a while ago though cool fish


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

anyone else have any info vids pics? anything ?


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

now thats just crazy!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

thats a cool pic wegs!!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

x2 cool pic!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Petsmart was selling them, not rare at all


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

i called all over the vally here in PHX and couldnt find one anywhere except one place but it doesnt have very good color... do they have alot where your from with good red color? or Normal green/silver snooks?


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> I fish not seen everyday-
> 
> Is it Rare-Not really-
> I know where one can order them regurly....10 Inch is a good decent size for them though...Ideally not the best tank mates for it either-But will work obviously...
> ...


AKSKirmish
Where is it that you get them regularly?

--Or anyone else that knows where to buy them regularly?


----------

